# Partage d'écran sur téléviseur via WIFI



## Kwack_ (1 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
Voilà mon problème; j'ai aujourd'hui fait l'acquisition d'un téléviseur samsung ue37d6530.
Dans les descriptions de l'appareil il est mentionné que le téléviseur a le wifi intégré et que cela peut servir à le connecter à son ordinateur pour s'en servir comme écran. 
Sans aucun fil donc.

Seulement je ne comprend et ne trouve pas du tout comment je dois faire.
J'ai connecté le téléviseur à ma box. Je peux donc accéder à internet.

Mais pour ce qui est du lien TV/ordi, nulle trace ^^'

J'espère que vous avez compris mes explications quelque peu confuses et que vous pourrez m'aider.

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## edd72 (1 Février 2012)

Et que dit le mode d'emploi?


----------



## Kwack_ (1 Février 2012)

Le mode d'emploi est complètement obscur :rateau:

EDIT: mouais en fait la notice explique comment connecter la TV à internet. Mais pas le partage d'écran.


----------



## edd72 (1 Février 2012)

Mentionne-t'il que la TV peut servir d'écran en Wifi (?) ou bien que la TV peut accéder à l'ordi en Wifi et donc lire les fichiers de l'ordi en streaming (via VLC ou autre)?


----------



## Kwack_ (1 Février 2012)

Au moment de l'achat, le vendeur a clairement dit que le wifi servait à utiliser la TV comme écran pour l'ordinateur. 
Alors, dans la théorie, j'imagine qu'il faudrait connecter l'ordi et la TV sur un même sous réseau ou un truc dans le genre mais je ne sais pas du tout comment ça marche en fait.

Personne n'a été confronté au même problème ?


----------



## Vinky (3 Février 2012)

Seule la technologie WiDi permet de passer son & image par le WiFi.

Du côté mac, le processeur est compatible mais aucune idée pour la carte WiFi.

Par contre côté téléviseur, il faut un boitier pour ça, aucune n'intègre cette technologie de base, le WiFi sur la TV aujourd'hui c'est pour les mises  jour ou internet si elle le permet.

http://www.lcd-compare.com/televiseur-SAMUE37D6530-SAMSUNG-UE37D6530.htm

Apriori, le WiFi te permet seulement à te connecter au réseau local pour pouvoir aller chercher des fichiers si besoin en plus du net  Mais en aucun cas pour passer l'images.

En gros, ce que tu peux faire, c'est depuis la TV, parcourir le disque dur de ton ordi pour lire un fichier, mais en aucun cas partager un écran non. Ca c'est le WiDi et va falloir attendre avant que ça se démocratise (si ça se démocratise  )


----------



## Kwack_ (10 Février 2012)

Okay Vinky merci pour ta réponse. 
Et ce partage de fichier, je n'arrive même pas à le faire en vérité. 
J'ai une fonction "AllShare" sur mon téléviseur, j'imagine que ça doit passer par là, mais impossible de détecter ma TV par mon ordinateur ni inversement, mon ordinateur par ma TV. 
Oui, c'est un peu confus tout ça.

Le fait est que je ne trouve pas comment faire ni sur les forums ni sur le mode d'emplois de la TV.

Est-ce que tu pourrais m'aider sur ce coup là ? ^^'


----------

